# Even in offseason, life hectic for CP3



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> Chris Paul is well aware of two things -- the Hornets are in the NBA business to win championships, and his team is sitting home watching the NBA Finals.
> 
> So the star Hornets point guard anticipates some potential personnel changes this offseason, waiting for the answers to what the draft holds and how free agency plays out.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

> "(Paul would be) Very, very, very surprised if D. West was traded," Paul said. "I don't see that happening. That's my man."


I like the look on CP face when he was answering this question on the news last night. It said I wish they would. I'm kind of in the middle on the Tyson situation. I know he have some injury concerns, but no one know the future. It's very possible for him to return to his old self and I would be upset if he did it with another team.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> I like the look on CP face when he was answering this question on the news last night. It said I wish they would. I'm kind of in the middle on the Tyson situation. I know he have some injury concerns, but no one know the future. It's very possible for him to return to his old self and I would be upset if he did it with another team.


I know what you mean. I hope the guy heals well, is able to get back to at least his 07-08 form, at least, especially if he remains a Hornet. Also, I think it's cool that CP has been taking classes at Wake this summer.


----------

